
Ask HN: Who is having trouble hiring? - caser
What startups out there are having a hard time filling roles?<p>Particularly curious if there are some lesser-known companies at the Series A&#x2F;B&#x2F;C stage that are finding it difficult to fill a bunch of roles, possibly in unsexy industries like fintech, advertising, etc.
======
scalesolved
Depends on what you consider 'hard'? I'd say the market for quality developers
is still pretty small and thus time consuming and it takes a lot of time to
sift through to find the right candidates or candidates with potential.

If a position takes longer than 2 months to fill I consider it 'hard'.

------
plinkplonk
Every startup here in Bangalore, even well funded ones, is having trouble
hiring good engineers. Not their fault, people who are really good have plenty
of options. It is very rare for companies to be well funded/profitable, _and_
have interesting problems to work on.

Most are doing glorified CRUD (nothing wrong with that, from a business pov)
and then one job is much like another. If you are well paid and 'settled' in a
present job, why move?

------
seige
I don't think startups will come out and openly admit that they are finding it
hard to hire. Thats really bad for their reputation and can sometimes be the
difference between life and death for many startups.

Also, your question doesn't tell what your motive is other than just
curiosity? Maybe adding that to the question might be helpful.

------
ddorian43
fintech/advertising are unsexy now ? what is sexy, instagram/imgur ?

